# European conventions in January/February 2010?



## graveflower (Aug 7, 2009)

Sooo, I know someone who might wanna go with me to a furry convention (I'm personally too scared but if she'll go I'll go >3<)... but she's only in Europe for three months, and the first month is already occupied with her birthday, Christmas, a concert in London...

Does anyone know if there's a European Furry Convention in January or February, 2010? And are you forced to fursuit or anything like that?


----------



## Kiba (Aug 7, 2009)

why are you so scared?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 7, 2009)

First, I haven't heard of a convention with "forced fursuiting". Only about 10% of convention-goers fursuit.
Second, Europe is a big place. Where do you live? There's no point trying to reach a con in London if you are in Moscow. I can't give you a SPECIFIC suggestion, but you should take a look at this map.
Third, spending some time with your friend should be your top priority. You can have a great time without absolutely having to go to a con.


----------

